# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Kritiken fallen bislang recht positiv aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Kritiken fallen bislang recht positiv aus*

					Am kommenden Freitag startet Amazons Herr-der-Ringe-Serie Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht. So kurz vor dem Sendestart trudeln nun bereits die ersten Kritiken der professionellen Testgucker ein. Diese fallen bislang allgemein recht positiv aus.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Kritiken fallen bislang recht positiv aus*


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Heute Abend werde ich mir die ersten Folgen angucken. Ich bin gespannt. 

(Kritikermeinungen sind mir mitlerweile eigentlich auch egal)


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (2. September 2022)

Gerade die ersten beiden Folgen geschaut und hat mir bis jetzt gut gefallen, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2022)

Professionelle Testgucker??? Ich hoffe, das sind nicht ebenfalls solche Klappspaten wie Amazon's "Superfans"...

Gruß


----------



## Andrej (2. September 2022)

Fallen die Kritiken von den ganzen "profissionellen Kritikern" nicht immer positiv aus?
Denen ist doch nur wichtig , das es genügend Mexikaner im böhmischen Dorf des 15. Jahrhunderts gibt und das 50% von ihnen LGBTQAI+-XYZ123456789 sind.
Ob die Geschichte logisch nachvollziehbar ist und sich an die Bücher oder so  hält, spielt da meistens keine  Rolle.

Dass kennt man ja auch aus Spielen. Wo nicht die Fehler kritisiert werden, die das Spiel faktisch unspielbar machen. Sondern die falsche Repräsentation von Schwulen oder das Fehlen von Afroeuropäuern in Böhmen des 14. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. September 2022)

Bin überhaupt kein Serienjunkie, aber Herr der Ringe ist  für mich genauso ein Pflichprogramm wie House of Dragon.


----------



## wtfNow (2. September 2022)

Hier mal eine andere Kritik:








						'The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power' is kind of a catastrophe
					

Amazon's 'The Lord of the Rings' prequel is full of ruined potential. Read our review of 'The Rings of Power.'




					ew.com
				




Die Zuschauer Kritiken sind mal wieder völlig anders als das was die allgemeine Presse wiedergibt:








						The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power: Season 1 - TV Reviews
					

Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				











						The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power
					

The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power Season 1 show reviews & Metacritic score: The series is set several millennia before the events of J.R.R. Tolkien's The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings when the rings of power were forged by Sauron....




					www.metacritic.com


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Die Zuschauer Kritiken sind mal wieder völlig anders als das was die allgemeine Presse wiedergibt:


Das habe ich auch schon ganz oft festgestellt.

Ich gebe auf Filmkritiker eigentlich gar nichts mehr.
Auch lese ich vor Filmen und Serien keine Kritiken die versauen einen noch alles.
Geschmäcker sind außerdem verschieden.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Heute Abend werde ich mir die ersten Folgen angucken. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> (Kritikermeinungen sind mir mitlerweile eigentlich auch egal)


Schon gesehen.
Ist wie Herr der Ringe, kommt nicht aus den Schuhen aber großes Potenzial.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon gesehen.
> Ist wie Herr der Ringe, kommt nicht aus den Schuhen aber großes Potenzial.


Mal sehn, gucken werd ich es auf jeden Fall. Bin ja ebenfalls großer HdR/GoT/HoD-Fan.

Aber wie immer, erwarte nicht allzu viel, dann gibt's auch keine große Enttäuschung...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mal sehn, gucken werd ich es auf jeden Fall. Bin ja ebenfalls großer HdR/GoT/HoD-Fan.
> 
> Aber wie immer, erwarte nicht allzu viel, dann gibt's auch keine große Enttäuschung...
> 
> Gruß


Enttäuschend ist es nicht. Es fängt langsam an. Man lässt sich Zeit, was bei einer Serie auch i.O. ist.


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bin überhaupt kein Serienjunkie, *aber *Herr der Ringe ist  für mich genauso ein Pflichprogramm wie House of Dragon.


Ist es sprachwissenschaftlich nicht so, dass alles was vor einem Aber steht nicht wirklich gültig ist?


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ist es sprachwissenschaftlich nicht so, dass alles was vor einem Aber steht nicht wirklich gültig ist?


Klugscheißer

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2022)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Hier mal eine andere Kritik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairerweise muss man hier sagen, dass das keine Zuschauerkritiken sind.
Ganz häufig 0 Punkte, nur Hassmeldungen, kein echtes Feedback. Die ganzen Meinungen/Kritiken sind dann auch dementsprechend bewertet "0 out of 10 users found this review useful".
Und 0 Punkte ist eh immer so ein Zeichen dafür, dass man nicht kritik äußern kann.
Nichts ist VÖLLIG schlecht und es ist auch nie was perfekt, weshalb 10/10 Wertungen oder 100% Wertungen immer nur Kopfschütteln bei mir auslösen.

Bei solchen Serien polarisieren am Anfang die Meinungen, ich werde die Serie also erst in ein paar Jahren mal anfassen. Wenn alle Staffeln heraußen sind und klar ist ob das ganze insgesamt gut erzählt ist.


----------



## tallantis (2. September 2022)

Naja die bisherigen Kritiken waren auch gekauft. Jetzt wo es raus ist, ging es schon runter mit den guten Reviews. Ich schau es später.


Rollora schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man hier sagen, dass das keine Zuschauerkritiken sind.


Professionelle auch nicht, weil kaum einer unbefangen oder ungesponsort ist. Am Ende hilft nur selbst schauen.


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2022)

tallantis schrieb:


> Professionelle auch nicht, weil kaum einer unbefangen oder ungesponsort ist. Am Ende hilft nur selbst schauen.


Das ist nicht ganz was ich meinte: die verlinkten "Kritiken" sind 1-Zeiilige "rants", also Hasspostings wenn man so will. Das hat null mit Kritik zu tun, in welcher man auf verschiedene Aspekte eingeht und diese beleuchtet, vergleicht etc.


----------



## Registrierzwang (2. September 2022)

"CGI top, Geschichte durchwachsen"​Das trifft es zum Teil schon. Es (bei der Szene an der Eiswand bspw.) fühlt sich so an, als ob es Computerspielgrafik ist, das ist m.E. richtig übel, also nicht gelungen. An anderen Stellen merkt man kein Green-/Bluescreen und auch nicht, dass der Hintergrund computergeneriert ist, aber da schon.
Die Geschichte zu beurteilen finde ich etwas verfrüht, aber die ist schon sehr wichtig. Was nützt mir das, wenn es gut aussieht (*wenn* es denn nicht so künstlich wirkt), aber die Story überhaupt nicht rüberkommt...


----------



## -Kerby- (2. September 2022)

Ganz ehrlich, mittlerweile bin ich so üppig gesättigt von den vielen krassen CGI-Effekten bei Serien/Filmen (Eternals, Spider-Man 3, Dr. Strange 3, Fantastic Beasts 3, The Witcher...), aber einfach zu oft von der Story so enttäuscht bin, dass ich lieber endlich was sehe, dass auch nur einigermassen einen angenehmen roten Faden mit Charakterentwicklung liefert, statt den drölftausensten fancy CGI-Effekt. Es nervt, was man momentan zu sehen bekommt...


----------



## Birdy84 (2. September 2022)

Ist es nicht so, dass vor Veröffentlichung nur von Amazon ausgesuchte "Kritiker" die Serie sehen durften und entsprechend die Wertung derer ausfiehl?


----------



## Filz86 (2. September 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Fallen die Kritiken von den ganzen "profissionellen Kritikern" nicht immer positiv aus?
> Denen ist doch nur wichtig , das es genügend Mexikaner im böhmischen Dorf des 15. Jahrhunderts gibt und das 50% von ihnen LGBTQAI+-XYZ123456789 gibt.
> Ob die Geschichte logisch nachvollziehbar ist und sich an die Bücher oder so  hält, spielt da meistens keine.
> 
> Dass kennt man ja auch aus Spielen. Wo nicht die Fehler kritisiert werden, die das Spiel faktisch unspielbar machen. Sondern die falsche Repräsentation von Schwulen oder das Fehlen von Afroeuropäuern in Böhmen des 14. Jahrhunderts.


OK Boomer


----------



## Andrej (2. September 2022)

Filz86 schrieb:


> OK Boomer


Wenn 86 dein Geburtjahr ist, dann bin ich jünger!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. September 2022)

Story und Worldbuilding ist kompletter Blödsinn. 
Galadriel agiert wie eine junge menschliche Frau, die noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren ist, anstatt wie eine Elbin, die schon tausende von Jahren auf dem Buckel und damit Erfahrung hat, kaum anders Elrond.
Celeborn ihr Ehegatte...existiert anscheinend nicht.
Celebrimbor sieht aus wie ein zu groß geratener Zwerg und nicht wie einer der durchweg modelartigen Noldor.
Elben mit Kurzhaarschnitten, fehlen eigentlich nur noch Glatzen.
Die PoC Diskussion klammere ich dabei mal komplett aus.
Was bringt mir da die hübscheste CGI.
Ne danke, hat mir gereicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sterreich (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man hier sagen, dass das keine Zuschauerkritiken sind.
> Ganz häufig 0 Punkte, nur Hassmeldungen, kein echtes Feedback. Die ganzen Meinungen/Kritiken sind dann auch dementsprechend bewertet "0 out of 10 users found this review useful".
> Und 0 Punkte ist eh immer so ein Zeichen dafür, dass man nicht kritik äußern kann.
> Nichts ist VÖLLIG schlecht und es ist auch nie was perfekt, weshalb 10/10 Wertungen oder 100% Wertungen immer nur Kopfschütteln bei mir auslösen.
> ...


Hab mir jetzt ein paar durchgelesen. Während es zwar genug gibt, wie du sie beschreibst, gibt es auch einige in die andere Richtung.

Der Grundtenor der schlechten Reviews die wirklich eine Bewertung abgeben scheint zu sein: Tolles CGI/Effekte, aber relativ "seelenlos"/wird dem Original nicht ansatzweise gerecht.


----------



## NForcer (2. September 2022)

Filz86 schrieb:


> OK Boomer


Er hat aber damit recht. Man versucht sich alles zurecht zu biegen, damit gerade solche Communities bedient werden, aber völlig überzogen ist.
Das kann und darf einfach nicht sein.

So etwas versaut Filme.

Ich stell mir das nur noch so vor bei den Filmemachern:

"Lass und ein Film machen, gerne Horror."
"Oh ja, aber lass noch was hinein stopfen, damit wir eine Lesbe und ein Schwulen haben"
"Ja, klingt geil"
"Okay, dann machen wir das so"

Film fertig.
Siehe Netflix Filme, wie FEAR Street oder so. Hauptsache mit ALLER Macht diesen Quatsch einbauen. Sowas macht Filme absolut unguckbar, weil es massiv stört.

Da hat man weder noch Bock auf solche Filme oder Serien, weil man lieber darauf bedacht ist, so einen, sorry, Mist 
unterzubringen, anstatt einen guten Film oder eine gute Serie zu poduzieren


----------



## Estilofatuo (2. September 2022)

Bei der HdR Serie verhält es sich ein wenig wie mit Star Wars 7-9 ... es wären ganz nette Sci-Fi Filme wenn sie nicht Star Wars heissen würden. Denn genauso wäre die HdR Serie bis jetzt ganz "okaye" Fantasykost wenn sie bloss nicht Herr der Ringe heissen würde. Denn so ist die Serie Loremässig bis jetzt leider kompletter nicht ernstzunehmder Blödsinn.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (2. September 2022)

Ich bin froh dass die Show ziemlich schlecht ist, das haben sie verdient dass sie soviel am Buchmaterial ändern. Die Elfen sehen nicht wie Elfen aus, die Kämpfe sind mittelmäßig, die Story kann man jetzt schon merken wird mindestens 2-3 Staffeln brauchen um in Fahrt zu kommen und kopieren tun sie so Sachen wie die Hobbits nur wegen Nostalgiepunkten. Hobbits haben in so einer Geschichte imo nichts verloren aber man muss unbedingt wieder die Frodo Punkte bekommen. Tja, wenigstens ist die House of Dragons show besser, auch dort verändern sie ein bisschen die Story aber wengistens ist die Tv show am Ende noch ansehbar. Alles mittelmäßiger Einheitsbrei von den Bonzen, soll mir recht sein dass es untergeht.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2022)

"Professionelle" Kritiken interessieren mich in solchen Fällen eigentlich auch nicht, da solche Leute in den meisten Fällen Filme oder Serien nach anderen Kriterien bewerten, als Fans das oft tun.

Ich werde sicher mal reinschauen, bin aber skeptisch, ob mich die Serie als Fan der Bücher und der Peter Jackson Trilogie überzeugen kann. Aber man weiß erst, ob ein Wurm im Apfel ist, wenn man reingebissen hat.


----------



## Filz86 (2. September 2022)

NForcer schrieb:


> Er hat aber damit recht. Man versucht sich alles zurecht zu biegen, damit gerade solche Communities bedient werden, aber völlig überzogen ist.
> Das kann und darf einfach nicht sein.
> 
> So etwas versaut Filme.
> ...


Früher hat man auch Filme gucken können in denen jeder einzelne Schauspieler weiß war. Notfalls wurde der eben schwarz angemalt. 
Das war eben der damalige Zeitgeist. Das hat damals kaum jemanden gestört und heute stört sich die Mehrheit sicher auch nicht an einem farbigen Hobbit.

Heute ist der Zeitgeist eben, dass man auch den Minderheiten im Publikum das Gefühl geben möchte, dass diese gut repräsentiert sind. 

Wenn das natürlich zum reinen Selbstzweck wird, wie in deinen Beispielen, dann hat keiner was gewonnen, das ist klar. Aber davon ist HDR ja noch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## wtfNow (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man hier sagen, dass das keine Zuschauerkritiken sind.
> Ganz häufig 0 Punkte, nur Hassmeldungen, kein echtes Feedback. Die ganzen Meinungen/Kritiken sind dann auch dementsprechend bewertet "0 out of 10 users found this review useful".


Da gebe ich teilweise recht, aber gleichzeitig bin ich auch froh über solche überspitzten "Warnbewertungen", ähnlich wie die Amazon 1* Bewertungen die auch seltenst 1* "Wert" sind.
Bei Ringe der Macht braucht man sich nur den Trailer ansehen und kann sich schon seinen Teil denken ohne die Serie gesehen zu haben. Die Besetzung finde ich eine Katastrophe, sie ist (für fans) viel zu weit weg vom Original da hier dem Diversity Trend eine viel zu hohe Stellung gegeben wird.
Ich unterstütze diesen Trend selbst nicht in dem Ausmaß. Und das hat rein gar nichts mit Respekt an den Minderheiten zu tun.

Ich glaube das Thema wäre nichtmal halb so wild wenn die Serie einfach einen ganz anderen Namen hätte, es ist nunmal eine gewisse Marke. James Bond ist genauso seit eh und je ein cooler machohafter Frauenheld, kommt mir bitte nicht im nächsten Teil mit einem homosexuellen Bond oder was auch immer. Nichts gegen so einen Film aber dann ganz wichtig unter anderem Namen/Marke und Fans mit Erwartungen werden nicht enttäuscht.

Am Ende wird aber zum Glück das gesamte Publikum und die Einnahmen entscheiden wo die Reise hingeht


----------



## Nuallan (2. September 2022)

Sieht größtenteils sehr gut aus bis jetzt, aber bei nur 8 Folgen ist bis jetzt einfach zu wenig passiert, wenn man bedenkt das schon ein Viertel der Staffel rum ist.. Da muss noch wesentlich mehr kommen, und zwar bald. Den Cast finde ich sehr gut, aber das war zu erwarten bei dem Budget.

Das Gejammere über Genderkram oder PoC einer kleinen Minderheit mit fragwürdiger politischer Einstellung im Netz und auch von den üblichen Gestalten hier geht den Machern der Serie wahrscheinlich gründlich am A***h vorbei. Diese ewig unzufriedenen Leute mit zu viel Langeweile können die Serie gerne in den Abgrund bewerten, aber auf die Zuschauerzahlen wird das kaum Einfluss haben.

Es gab die letzten Jahre viele krasse Beispiele wie man Serien, Filme und ganze Franchises mit der "Message" zerstört hat, aber das hier ist für mich absolut im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Mahoy (2. September 2022)

NForcer schrieb:


> Er hat aber damit recht. Man versucht sich alles zurecht zu biegen, damit gerade solche Communities bedient werden, aber völlig überzogen ist.
> Das kann und darf einfach nicht sein.


Seit Erfindung des Kinos konnte und durfte es sein, dass Darsteller kaukasischen Typs ägyptische Pharaonen, indische Maharadschas, chinesische Kaiser, japanische Samurai, Indianerhäuptlinge und weiß der Kuckuck wen noch verkörpern. Und das anfänglich hauptsächlich deshalb, um die "weiße Community" nicht mit Schauspielern zu irritieren, die im Bus lange Zeit nur nur hinten sitzen durften; später dann aus lieber Gewohnheit.
Aber wenn heute ein farbiger Darsteller einen weißen Charakter verkörpert - oder auch nur rein fiktionale Gestalten, deren Pigmentierung teilweise nicht einmal von der Vorlage definiert ist, dann ist bei manchen Leuten Holland und Not und Polen offen?

Mit Verlaub, das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Wenn im Jahre 1956 ein weißer Darsteller König Ramses II., also eine historische Gestalt, die garantiert kein Weißbrot war, verkörpern darf, dann kann im Jahre 2022 auch ein farbiger Darsteller einen verdammten fiktionalen Hobbit spielen. Hauptsache, die Beine sind haarig genug, dann passt das! 

Und wer damit nicht klar kommt, kann sich ja einreden, besagter Hobbit hätte eine Pigmentstörung durch zu starkes Pfeifenkraut und zack, schon ist der Drops vorlagengerecht gelutscht.


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2022)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Da gebe ich teilweise recht, aber gleichzeitig bin ich auch froh über solche überspitzten "Warnbewertungen", ähnlich wie die Amazon 1* Bewertungen die auch seltenst 1* "Wert" sind.
> Bei Ringe der Macht braucht man sich nur den Trailer ansehen und kann sich schon seinen Teil denken ohne die Serie gesehen zu haben. Die Besetzung finde ich eine Katastrophe, sie ist (für fans) viel zu weit weg vom Original da hier dem Diversity Trend eine viel zu hohe Stellung gegeben wird.
> Ich unterstütze diesen Trend selbst nicht in dem Ausmaß. Und das hat rein gar nichts mit Respekt an den Minderheiten zu tun.
> 
> ...


Aber siehst du, da haben wir das Problem: All das rechtfertigt immer noch keine 0 Punkte Wertung. Auch nicht 10 von 100.
Eine Serie sollte sowieso überhaupt erst mal in 2 Kategorien bewertet werden: erstens als ganze Serie - also abwarten bis sie durchgeschaut ist. Und dann pro Folge.

Zweiter Punkt: auch wenn etwas NICHT der Vorlage entspricht. Und zwar überhaupt nicht - kann es sehr gut sein. Viele Filme und Serien zeigen dies.

Dritter Punkt: man kann jetzt gegen den Film Antipathien haben, weil man eventuell mit Gewalt versucht Diversity in den Cast reinzubringen. Ok. Das ist dann so nervig wie ein Schauspieler den man überhaupt nicht mag. Die Serie sollte dennoch aufgrund weiterer/anderer Eigenschaft zusätzlich fair bewertet werden: Geschichte, Spannung, Spannungsbogen, Charakterentwicklung, Inszenierung (Bilder, Kamera, Soundtrack, Schnitt) etc etc. 

Dann ergibt sich ein Gesamtbild. Es gibt Filme die finde ich absolut schlecht, und dennoch finde ich meist irgendetwas was zumindest "ok" gemacht ist, noch nie fand ich es nötig auf IMDB 1 von 10 Punkte/Sterne zu vergeben oder ähnliches.

Etwas nur als "TOTAL GEIL 100 Punkte" oder "TOTAL BESCHEUERT, 0 Punkte" zu bewerten wegen einzelner Eigenschaften find ich halt einfach als Hinweis, dass man noch nicht reif genug ist, objektive Kritik zu üben.


sterreich schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ein paar durchgelesen. Während es zwar genug gibt, wie du sie beschreibst, gibt es auch einige in die andere Richtung.
> 
> Der Grundtenor der schlechten Reviews die wirklich eine Bewertung abgeben scheint zu sein: Tolles CGI/Effekte, aber relativ "seelenlos"/wird dem Original nicht ansatzweise gerecht.


Das könnte ich etwa über jeden Marvel Film schreiben und dennoch wären es keine 0 Punkte.
Ja manche führen in 1 Zeile die guten CGI Effekte an, aber was ist denn 1 Zeile/1 Satz für eine Kritik? Da haben manche eben nicht verstanden was eine Kritik ist.


----------



## Bloodrock (2. September 2022)

Professionelle "handverlesene" Testgucker. Da sind selten wirkliche HDR Nerds dabei und Filmkritiker sind idR gegenfinanziert. Die wollen ja weiterhin auf solche Events geladen werden.

Aber bei der Gamespresse kennt man diese symbiotische Beziehung ja. Nennt sich der GS-Effekt.


----------



## FKY2000 (2. September 2022)

Filz86 schrieb:


> OK Boomer


Eine derart formulierte Homophobie kenne ich nur von Russen.
Schaue mich seit dem Ukraine-Konflikt verstärkt in russischen Foren um - in deren Augen sind wir Europäer alle schwule und verweichlichte "Matratzen" (und würden alleine deshalb schon in dem Konflikt, der ja eigentlich von den US-Amerikanern gesteuert wird, "unterliegen").


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Professionelle "handverlesene" Testgucker. Da sind selten wirkliche HDR Nerds dabei


Nunja da die Serie


FKY2000 schrieb:


> Eine derart formulierte Homophobie


Bleiben wir mal alle ruhig. Liegt hier nicht ein Missverständnis vor?
Was ist an "Ok Boomer" nun homophob? Es ist ein nerviger, blöder Spruch, meist verwendet von jungen über ältere, die sich über Probleme der jungen ärgern.

Sein anderer Beitrag liest sich ja ganz vernünftig


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/der-herr-der-ringe-ringe-der-macht-kritiken-fallen-bislang-recht-positiv-aus.623619/page-2#post-11093486


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man hier sagen, dass das keine Zuschauerkritiken sind.
> Ganz häufig 0 Punkte, nur Hassmeldungen, kein echtes Feedback. Die ganzen Meinungen/Kritiken sind dann auch dementsprechend bewertet "0 out of 10 users found this review useful".
> Und 0 Punkte ist eh immer so ein Zeichen dafür, dass man nicht kritik äußern kann.
> Nichts ist VÖLLIG schlecht und es ist auch nie was perfekt, weshalb 10/10 Wertungen oder 100% Wertungen immer nur Kopfschütteln bei mir auslösen.


Ich vergebe auch ganz selten 10 von 10. Gerade hatte ich "Die Rückkehr des Königs" geguckt.
Einer der wenigen Filme welcher von mir wirklich soviel bekommt.
Sonst war es eher nicht ganz ernst gemeint oder mit "Fanbonus".
Aber Bewertungen wie 0/10 finde ich noch unrealistischer.


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich vergebe auch ganz selten 10 von 10. Gerade hatte ich "Die Rückkehr des Königs" geguckt.
> Einer der wenigen Filme welcher von mir wirklich soviel bekommt.
> Sonst war es eher nicht ganz ernst gemeint oder mit "Fanbonus".
> Aber Bewertungen wie 0/10 finde ich noch unrealistischer.


Wenn du Return of the King als deinen absolut besten Film bzw. persönlich besten Film siehst, ist das ja irgendwo nachvollziehbar. Wenn du dir denkst: der macht von vorne bis hinten alles richtig bzw. besser als die Konkurrenz. Er ist quasi der Benchmark gegen den andere Filme getestet werden. Unrealistisch wirds dann, wenn man zig Filme mit der Maximalnote benotet. Persönlich mochte ich vom Pacing her "the two towers" etwas mehr, meine Frau ist eine "Fellowship"-Bevorzugerin. Geschmäcker sind Gott sei dank verschieden, sonst wirds langweilig.


----------



## tallantis (2. September 2022)

Ich hab jetzt die beiden Folgen geschaut und bin positiv gestimmt. Das geht aber auch damit einher, dass ich akzeptiert habe, dass Amazon es nicht gebacken bekommen hat beim Ziel eines Prequels, sich auch die Rechte der Prequel Stories wie dem Simarillion zu sichern, sondern nur am Hobbit und LotR. Damit war es von Anfang an eher eine Fan Fic und mir ging es nur noch darum ob sie intrinsisch was kann. Ja Elfen ohne lange Haare, divers, keine bärtigen Zwergenfrauen, gezwungene Änderungen aus Copyright gründen.

Allerdings hab ich kein allzu großes Problem mich von solchen Details zu entfernen und muss sagen, dass mir die Folgen gut gefallen haben. Die einzelnen Stile der Völker sind auf den Punkt getroffen, es gab gutes CGI der Städte, aber trotzdem auch sehr viele Kostüme und Props die gebaut wurden. Der Soundtrack war angelehnt an den klassischen, aber kann nicht so wirklich mithalten, etwas dünn. Einzig Galadriel fällt richtig ab, ihre Szenen waren mir zu corny,  Aber ein soliderer Start als ich erwartet hatte, bin gespannt wie es weitergeht. Story kommt langsam in Gang, aber bisher keine besonderen Kerben. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz was ich meinte: die verlinkten "Kritiken" sind 1-Zeiilige "rants", also Hasspostings wenn man so will. Das hat null mit Kritik zu tun, in welcher man auf verschiedene Aspekte eingeht und diese beleuchtet, vergleicht etc.


Ja und ich erweitere den Punkt eben damit, dass man diese ganzen Meta-Verdorbene Tomaten einfach komplett von seiner Liste streichen soll als irgendeine Plattform die irgendeine Aussage hat. Alles belanglos. Kritik liest man eben in Diskussionen oder bildet sich seine eigene.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn du Return of the King als deinen absolut besten Film bzw. persönlich besten Film siehst, ist das ja irgendwo nachvollziehbar. Wenn du dir denkst: der macht von vorne bis hinten alles richtig bzw. besser als die Konkurrenz. Er ist quasi der Benchmark gegen den andere Filme getestet werden.


Der beste Film nicht. Weil mehrere Filme von mir Maximalpunktzahl bekommen würden.  Z.B. "Star Wars - Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter" , "Forrest Gump", "Terminator 2" oder "Matrix" und noch ein paar andere Filme . Aber das sind nicht so viele. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Unrealistisch wirds dann, wenn man zig Filme mit der Maximalnote benotet.


Ja stimmt. Dann neigt man wohl irgendwie zum überbewerten.


Rollora schrieb:


> Persönlich mochte ich vom Pacing her "the two towers" etwas mehr, meine Frau ist eine "Fellowship"-Bevorzugerin. Geschmäcker sind Gott sei dank verschieden, sonst wirds langweilig.


Ja und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Nuallan (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn du Return of the King als deinen absolut besten Film bzw. persönlich besten Film siehst, ist das ja irgendwo nachvollziehbar. Wenn du dir denkst: der macht von vorne bis hinten alles richtig bzw. besser als die Konkurrenz. Er ist quasi der Benchmark gegen den andere Filme getestet werden. Unrealistisch wirds dann, wenn man zig Filme mit der Maximalnote benotet. Persönlich mochte ich vom Pacing her "the two towers" etwas mehr, meine Frau ist eine "Fellowship"-Bevorzugerin. Geschmäcker sind Gott sei dank verschieden, sonst wirds langweilig.


Man kann Filme objektiv bewerten oder persönlich. Objektiv ist Return of the King trotz vielleicht schwächerer erster Hälfte der beste, weil die zweite Hälfte einfach bis heute unerreicht ist. Und egal was man von der ganzen Hollywood-Industrie hält, er hat 11 Oscars abgeräumt, was ein dickes Ausrufezeichen war, weil Fantasy-Filme da immer benachteiltigt oder belächelt wurden.

Persönlich wird Fellowship für mich immer der beste Film bleiben, weil es halt auch der erste war, den ich im Kino gesehen habe, und er mich schlicht umgeblasen hat. Unvergesslich. So ähnlich muss es 1977 beim Star Wars Hype gewesen sein. Das sind halt Filme, die das Kino auf eine neue Stufe gehoben haben.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Man kann Filme objektiv bewerten oder persönlich. Objektiv ist Return of the King trotz vielleicht schwächerer erster Hälfte der beste, weil die zweite Hälfte einfach bis heute unerreicht ist.


Finde ich auch. Ein episches Finale das seinesgleichen sucht.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Und egal was man von der ganzen Hollywood-Industrie hält, er hat 11 Oscars abgeräumt, was ein dickes Ausrufezeichen war, weil Fantasy-Filme da immer benachteiltigt oder belächelt wurden.


Es gibt übrigens nur 3 Filme welche bisher 11 Oscars bekommen haben. Und das sind "Ben Hur", "Titanic" und "Die Rückkehr des Königs. Aber nur wegen den Oscars gebe ich den Film keine 10/10 Punkte.  Sondern weil er mir auch wirklich so gut gefällt.


Nuallan schrieb:


> Persönlich wird Fellowship für mich immer der beste Film bleiben, weil es halt auch der erste war, den ich im Kino gesehen habe, und er mich schlicht umgeblasen hat. Unvergesslich. So ähnlich muss es 1977 beim Star Wars Hype gewesen sein. Das sind halt Filme, die das Kino auf eine neue Stufe gehoben haben.


Ich fand den Anfang etwas zäh aber die Mittelerde Welt hat mich auch gleich gefesselt.


----------



## seahawk (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn du Return of the King als deinen absolut besten Film bzw. persönlich besten Film siehst, ist das ja irgendwo nachvollziehbar. Wenn du dir denkst: der macht von vorne bis hinten alles richtig bzw. besser als die Konkurrenz. Er ist quasi der Benchmark gegen den andere Filme getestet werden. Unrealistisch wirds dann, wenn man zig Filme mit der Maximalnote benotet. Persönlich mochte ich vom Pacing her "the two towers" etwas mehr, meine Frau ist eine "Fellowship"-Bevorzugerin. Geschmäcker sind Gott sei dank verschieden, sonst wirds langweilig.


Warum soll das unrealistisch sein viele Filme mit 10/10? Es gibt so viele Genres und so viele Filme. 

Ich kann Apocalypse Now, Taxi Driver,  Pulp Fiction, The Empire strikes back, Indiana Jones, Casablanca, Pyscho, Donnie Darko und Saving Private Ryan  mit 10/10 bewerten.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn du Return of the King als deinen absolut besten Film bzw. persönlich besten Film siehst, ist das ja irgendwo nachvollziehbar. Wenn du dir denkst: der macht von vorne bis hinten alles richtig bzw. besser als die Konkurrenz. Er ist quasi der Benchmark gegen den andere Filme getestet werden. Unrealistisch wirds dann, wenn man zig Filme mit der Maximalnote benotet. Persönlich mochte ich vom Pacing her "the two towers" etwas mehr, meine Frau ist eine "Fellowship"-Bevorzugerin. Geschmäcker sind Gott sei dank verschieden, sonst wirds langweilig.


"Die zwei Türme" sehe ich ebenfalls als besten Film der HdR-Trilogie an. Warum auch immer, oft macht's der zweite besser, wie schon damals "Das Imperium schlägt zurück". 

Beide Filme waren vom Grundtenor deutlich düsterer/die Bedrohung wirkte fast greifbar/die Atmosphäre schneidend. Vielleicht ist es die Faszination des Grauens, des "Bösen" was uns so begeistert. Nicht umsonst gelten Schurkenrollen auch bei Schauspielern als die interessanteren Rollen. 

Achja, Folge 1 zieh ich mir heute Abend nach der Schicht rein

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> "Die zwei Türme" sehe ich ebenfalls als besten Film der HdR-Trilogie an. Warum auch immer, oft macht's der zweite besser, wie schon damals "Das Imperium schlägt zurück".


Das sagen die meisten. Aber ich schwimme nicht immer mit der Masse.
Deswegen mag ich von beiden Trilogien die jeweils 3. Teile am liebsten.
Sie zeigen einen würdigen Abschluss.
Wobei das bei SW ja keine wirklicher Abschluss war. Und es weiter ging.
Aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine.


----------



## Filz86 (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Nunja da die Serie
> 
> Bleiben wir mal alle ruhig. Liegt hier nicht ein Missverständnis vor?
> Was ist an "Ok Boomer" nun homophob? Es ist ein nerviger, blöder Spruch, meist verwendet von jungen über ältere, die sich über Probleme der jungen ärgern.
> ...


Ich glaube er bezieht sich auf die Aussage auf die sich wiederum mein "Ok Boomer" bezog. 
Zumindest hoffe ich das!


----------



## Sinusspass (2. September 2022)

Hab's mir eben angesehen. Was soll ich sagen?
Wenn da nicht Herr der Ringe stehen würde, dann hätte ich nur halb so viel zu meckern. Amazon hat halt vollständig auf den Kanon gesch******. Damit wären die schlimmsten Punkte, inklusive Diversität, abgebacken.
Betrachten wir die Serie mal vor dem Hintergrund, dass es einfach nur eine xy-Fantasyserie ist und nichts mit Arda zu tun hat, geht sie eigentlich. Sicher, Galadriel und Elrond benehmen sich regelmäßig wie Narren und man bekommt bei ihnen selten das Gefühl des Glanzes von Elfen (nenne ich sie Elben, habe ich wieder die Verbindung zu Herr der Ringe und dann öffnet sich ein Abgrund an Problemen, der eine 0/10 rechtfertigt), aber allgemein sind die meisten Charaktere erträglich. 
Dass es zu Beginn recht langsam läuft ist bei dem Ausmaß und der Vielzahl an Schauplätzen normal und lieber nimmt man sich da Zeit als später. Handlung kommt von ganz alleine. 
Gut, die Kostüme, insbesondere sämtliche Rüstungen und viele Kulissen sehen wie die Mischung aus Plastik und CGI aus, die sie nun mal sind. Das sind alles Punkte, über die man hinwegsehen kann.
Story... na, man merkt, dass da was im Anmarsch ist. Gut, das wusste man auch schon zu Beginn. Und es wird sicher sehr interessant, wenn die verschiedenen Storystränge zusammen laufen. Kennt man die Geschichte, kann man sich einige Sachen schon denken.
Nehme ich den Kram als xy-Fantasyserie, würde ich 5/10 Punkten geben. Unter dem Standpunkt, dass es in Arda spielt und es da einen sehr eindeutigen Kanon zur Welt und deren Geschichte gibt, gibt's ne glatte 0/10. Unter dem Standpunkt wurde nahezu alles falsch gemacht, was man irgendwie falsch machen konnte.


----------



## sterreich (2. September 2022)

Zur Filmdiskussion:
Die zwei Türme Hands-Down.
Die Schlacht um Helms Klamm war einfach grandios.

Bin aber auch kein Hardcore-Fan der sich an den winzigsten Details stört.


Filz86 schrieb:


> Früher hat man auch Filme gucken können in denen jeder einzelne Schauspieler weiß war. Notfalls wurde der eben schwarz angemalt.
> Das war eben der damalige Zeitgeist. Das hat damals kaum jemanden gestört und heute stört sich die Mehrheit sicher auch nicht an einem farbigen Hobbit.
> Heute ist der Zeitgeist eben, dass man auch den Minderheiten im Publikum das Gefühl geben möchte, dass diese gut repräsentiert sind.
> Wenn das natürlich zum reinen Selbstzweck wird, wie in deinen Beispielen, dann hat keiner was gewonnen, das ist klar. Aber davon ist HDR ja noch meilenweit entfernt.


Naja, wenn ich existierendes Material habe und davon aus "Inklusionsgründen" (=Marketing) abweiche ist auch keinem geholfen.
HDR ist da halt eine der furchtbarsten Grundlagen, da Tolkien wirklich sehr detailliert alles ausgeführt hat. Der Typ hat seine eigene Sprache entwickelt. Und seine lautstarksten Fans sind genau solche Pedanten. Eine der Kritiken die ich gelesen habe hat sich bspw. an den kurzen Haaren mancher Elben gestört. Bei einem dunkelhäutigen Hobit hätten die wohl ein Aneurysma.

Ich bin nicht ganz so schlimm, aber es hat mich auch gestört, als Johanson bei den Marvel Filmen später mit ihrer natürlichen (blonden) Haarfarbe unterwegs war. Und die haben sogar eine in-movie Erklärung dafür gegeben. (Leave my redheads be )

Ein schwarzer Hal Jordan würde mich genauso stören wie ein weißer John Stewart, sollte sich nochmal jemand an Green Lantern herantrauen.


Rollora schrieb:


> Das könnte ich etwa über jeden Marvel Film schreiben und dennoch wären es keine 0 Punkte.
> Ja manche führen in 1 Zeile die guten CGI Effekte an, aber was ist denn 1 Zeile/1 Satz für eine Kritik? Da haben manche eben nicht verstanden was eine Kritik ist.


Ich glaube der durchschnittliche Herr der Ringe Fan ist etwas anspruchsvoller, im Sinne: Ganz oder gar nicht.
Die "ernsten" Reviews geben in der Regel durchaus mehr als eine Zeile her. Hier nur ein paar:


> -------0.5 Stern------------
> Very poor writing. Dialogue is nowhere near to the level of Tolkien. Many of the interactions between characters are shallow and bring nothing to the overall story. None of the characters are relatable. After a whole episode I was left with the same knowledge the previous teaser and trailers gave me. Beyond the story being a reimagining of Tolkien´s fantastic body of work, it falls short due to the showrunners limits of their own imagination.
> -------1 Stern--------
> The acting was terrible, the main character does not convincing portray Galadriel. They pasted over 95% of the silmarillion in a 5 minute intro. They leave out the silmarils and ungoliant. You don't even get to see morgoth even though he created this crises. You don't get a clear timeline of how things progressed, you are just dropped into the story with a makeshift intro that tries to imitate the intro to the fellowship but fails miserably. Does not stay true to the book and that is the reason this show fails. Acting is bad, and dialogue is cringe, cgi is good that is why there is one star.
> ...


Estilofatuo hat es mMn nach gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Als reine Fantasyserie wären die Bewertungen wohl deutlich wohlwollender. Sinusspass lässt es ähnlich klingen wie viele der Reviews.
Die harte Herr der Ringe Fanbase kauft Elbische Tastaturen ffs.
Und ich bin als Marvel Fan auch irgendwann abgesprungen da es wirklich nur mehr Einheitsbrei war.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. September 2022)

Streicht man alle Figuren und deren Kostüme weg, ist die Optik durchaus recht beeindruckend. Landschaftsaufnahmen und Ortschaften hinterlassen schon Eindruck, auch wenn bei Licht, Kontrast und Sättigung gerne mal übertrieben wurde.
Bei den Kostümen haben sie aber teils wirklich Mist gebaut. Plastikrüstungen habe ich ja schon angesprochen, aber allgemein sehen die meisten Kleidungsstücke zu sauber und neu aus. Das geht mit dem wahnsinnig hohen Budget wirklich besser. Man merkt eben, dass es Kostüme sind und nicht die Kleidung der Charaktere. 
Und nein, ich fange nicht an mit den spezifischen Fehlern bezüglich der Vorlage. Dann würde ich morgen früh noch hier sitzen. Paar Sachen sind sicher kein Problem, die Trilogie von Peter Jackson hat auch den Rotstift angesetzt und einige Dinge vereinfacht dargestellt oder etwas umgedichtet. Es ist schlicht die Masse an Änderungen.
Ach, es gibt so viele Fantasygeschichten in Buchform, die es durchaus wert wären, umgesetzt zu werden und wo man eine politische Agenda viel leichter reinbringen kann. Aber man brauchte natürlich den großen Namen und hat sich eine der Geschichten ausgesucht, die mit am schlechtesten dazu passen.
Ich meine, ein katholischer, konservativer Linguist mit Hang zum Detail, der primär aus nordischen und altenglischen Sagen eine Welt erschaffen hat, die eine eigene Mythologie auf einem Level mit einer Religion besitzt. Das ist nahezu das Gegenteil einer modernen, linken Agenda.


----------



## pietcux (2. September 2022)

Hab jetzt Teil 1 gesehen und bin begeistert. Der Troll war etwas zu ungruselig, aber die Atmosphäre im Ganzen sehr stimmig. Außerdem,  Tolkien hat nur mit den 3 Bänden der Hauptgeschichte was richtig gutes abgeliefert. Der Hobbit ist lediglich ein kurzes Kinderbuch und das Silmarillon auch nur Stückwerk. Das hat trotzdem das komplette Fantasie Genre begründet, lässt jedoch viel Raum für creatives Storytelling und davon kann es eigentlich gar nicht genug geben.


----------



## Rollora (2. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum soll das unrealistisch sein viele Filme mit 10/10? Es gibt so viele Genres und so viele Filme.


Wie schon erklärt: 10 von 10 wäre "perfekt". Perfektion ist etwas, wonach wir streben, aber es ist niemals erreichbar. Gäbe es schon etwas "perfektes" müsste man nie wieder etwas danach machen. Du hast also deinen "Perfekten" Abenteuerfilm - dann bräuchte es nie wieder wer versuchen einen noch besseren zu machen. Es ist hoffnungslos.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wie der Mensch, selbst ein Perfektionist - weiter arbeitet an etwas, um es noch besser zu machen ist, weil er sieht, dass da etwas noch besser gehen würde - und das würde einer Zahl unterhalb der "perfekten" entsprechen.
Genauso wie 0 von 10 oder 100 (oder irgendeine Zahl soweit unten) heißt, dass man es nicht schlechter machen könnte. Das geht aber in diesem Fall ganz leicht, weshalb die Scores nonsense sind


facehugger schrieb:


> "Die zwei Türme" sehe ich ebenfalls als besten Film der HdR-Trilogie an. Warum auch immer, oft macht's der zweite besser, wie schon damals "Das Imperium schlägt zurück".


ja. Speziell bei Trilogien hat der Mittlere Part den Vorteil, dass er weder die Charaktere einführen muss, noch das Ende fertig erzählen soll auf eine befriedigende Art und Weise.
Ich fand zusätzlich die Schlacht um Helms Klamm aufregender als die in Teil 3. Auch wenn letztere "größer" bzw. "epischer" ist.
Allerdings gibt es Tage, da fühle ich mich selbst weniger nach Action und mehr nach... dont know... "Freundschaft". Da mag ich dann Fellowship mehr.
Allen 3 Filmen gemeinsam ist diese tolle Atsmosphäre dank vieler guter Entscheidungen (Landschaft, Soundtrack, Schauspieler...)


----------



## Ben das Ding (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man hier sagen, dass das keine Zuschauerkritiken sind.
> Ganz häufig 0 Punkte, nur Hassmeldungen, kein echtes Feedback. Die ganzen Meinungen/Kritiken sind dann auch dementsprechend bewertet "0 out of 10 users found this review useful".
> Und 0 Punkte ist eh immer so ein Zeichen dafür, dass man nicht kritik äußern kann.
> Nichts ist VÖLLIG schlecht und es ist auch nie was perfekt, weshalb 10/10 Wertungen oder 100% Wertungen immer nur Kopfschütteln bei mir auslösen.
> ...


Na dann gute Nacht! Lass dir Zeit.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. September 2022)

pietcux schrieb:


> lässt jedoch viel Raum für creatives Storytelling und davon kann es eigentlich gar nicht genug geben.


Jap. Weltenbau gibt's trotzdem und an den hält man sich, wenn man etwas in der Welt des Autors macht. Geschichten gibt es ja zu hauf, die noch erzählt werden können. 
Gerade das erste Zeitalter, insbesondere die Jahre der Sonne sind bis zum Rand gefüllt damit, vor allem zum Ende hin. Zwischen Dagor Bragollach und Dagor Delothrin passieren gefühlt unendlich viele coole Dinge. Charaktere wie Turin, Tuor, Maeglin, Beren und Earendil hätten so viel zu erzählen. Aus dem ganzen ersten Zeitalter könnte man 10 Serien mit Dutzenden Staffeln machen. Aber klar, die Rechte daran... 
Tolkiens Welt ist derart ausführlich ausgearbeitet, dass es nur wenig künstlerische Freiheit möglich macht. Sicher kann man den Geschichten viel hinzufügen, aber am Weltenbau lässt sich kaum was machen. Der gibt praktisch keine künstlerischen Freiheiten her. 
Nur, Amazon hat es in der Hinsicht richtig schön an die Wand gefahren und einfach vorhandene Fakten zu Weltenbau und Geschichte ignoriert. Und das ist mein Problem mit der Serie. Dass man da das zweite Zeitalter genommen hat, macht es auch nicht besser. Wenn die Story irgendwo um das Jahr 1000 rum angesetzt hätte. wäre das kein Problem gewesen. Denn kanonisch würde sie das in etwa dort. Nur folgen darauf noch 2500 Jahre weitere Geschichte, bis man zum Untergang Numenors und dem Krieg des letzten Bündnisses kommt und diese 2500 Jahre werden eben in der Serie zusammengefasst. Und damit man nicht andauernd die Charaktere auswechseln muss, hat man das eben auf vielleicht zwei Jahrzehnte, wenn überhaupt, zusammengeschnitten.
Toll, jetzt schreibe ich doch darüber.


Rollora schrieb:


> Wie schon erklärt: 10 von 10 wäre "perfekt".


Sieh es eher als die Referenz, woran sich andere Filme messen müssen.
Rückkehr des Königs ist für mich 10/10, die beiden anderen Teile sind 9,5/10. Danach kommt ganz lange nichts, bis irgendwo bei 7-8 wieder ein Haufen an Filmen ansetzt.
Gäbe es jetzt einen besseren Film als Rückkehr des Königs (viel Spaß dabei, geht nämlich mit keinem Buch, was ich jemals gelesen habe), dann wäre das 10/10 und Rückkehr des Königs eben auf 9 oder so. Der beste Film ist halt der Benchmark. Ein Leistungsindex, quasi.


----------



## Nuallan (2. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Ein episches Finale das seinesgleichen sucht.


.. und das auch noch sehr lange suchen wird, weil die ganze Entstehungsgschichte und der Dreh dieses Mammutprojekts einfach einzigartig waren und bleiben. Mit CGI ist heute alles möglich, aber diesen Zauber kann man nicht einfach kopieren. Auch die Serie wird das nicht schaffen,  nicht mal mit einer Milliarde Budget. Man kann mit Geld nicht alles kaufen, zum Glück.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sieh es eher als die Referenz, woran sich andere Filme messen müssen.
> Rückkehr des Königs ist für mich 10/10, die beiden anderen Teile sind 9,5/10. Danach kommt ganz lange nichts, bis irgendwo bei 7-8 wieder ein Haufen an Filmen ansetzt.
> Gäbe es jetzt einen besseren Film als Rückkehr des Königs (viel Spaß dabei, geht nämlich mit keinem Buch, was ich jemals gelesen habe), dann wäre das 10/10 und Rückkehr des Königs eben auf 9 oder so. Der beste Film ist halt der Benchmark. Ein Leistungsindex, quasi.


Naja, deine Wertungen kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, wenn du der Serie eine glatte 0/10 gibst. Als Nicht-LOTR-Fanatiker sondern einfach nur als normaler Fan bin ich schon begeistert, dass nach 20 Jahren überhaupt mal jemand versucht auch nur in die Nähe der Filme zu kommen. Und für mich ist das schon ein ernsthafter Versuch, was man von vielen, vielen, vielen Remakes und Fortsetzungen die letzten Jahre nicht behaupten kann..

Und wenn du meinst LOTR ist eine 9,5-10 und dann kommt erstmal gar nichts, solltest du mal mehr andere Filme gucken. Es gibt unzählige, einige davon wurden hier schon genannt, die man auch als (nahezu) perfekt einstufen kann und die ihren eigenen Zauber haben. Nur ein Beispiel ist "Life of Pi", welcher mir deswegen sofort einfällt, weil das Buch da genau wie LOTR als "unverfilmbar" galt, bis die Technik weit genug fortgeschritten war.


----------



## Cosmas (2. September 2022)

> Auf Rotten Tomatoes steht die Show bei 84 Prozent.



Ja bei den sogenannten "Kritikern" vielleicht, die jede noch so beklappte popoaakackse hochgjubeln, wenn sie nur "woke" genug ist und am besten auf das gesamte vorhandene Quellmaterial scheisst, so wie es diese Show macht.

Der Userscore mit mehreren tausend votes (fast 7000) steht bei gerade mal 34%, was dem Müll auch absolut gerecht wird.

Wird also vermutlich nichtmehr lange dauern, bis man die Uservotes, wieder einmal, abschaltet und sich irgendeinen Schwachsinn von Hetze und X-Hass ausdenkt und die fans beschimpft, die nicht so wolllen wie man das will, siehe Obi-Wan Kenobi oder so.

Bah.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Der Userscore mit mehreren tausend votes (fast 7000) steht bei gerade mal 34%, was dem Müll auch absolut gerecht wird.


Bei IMDb sind es bisher 60% bei 23K Bewertungen: IMDb - Der Herr der Ringe: Die Ringe der Macht
Zwar auch nicht überwältigend aber fast doppelt so gut. "Rotten Tomatoes" habe ich noch nie für Ernst genommen.

Heute komme ich wohl doch nicht mehr zum gucken. Zu müde. Mache ich dann Morgen Abend.


----------



## sterreich (2. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sieh es eher als die Referenz, woran sich andere Filme messen müssen.
> Rückkehr des Königs ist für mich 10/10, die beiden anderen Teile sind 9,5/10. Danach kommt ganz lange nichts, bis irgendwo bei 7-8 wieder ein Haufen an Filmen ansetzt.
> Gäbe es jetzt einen besseren Film als Rückkehr des Königs (viel Spaß dabei, geht nämlich mit keinem Buch, was ich jemals gelesen habe), dann wäre das 10/10 und Rückkehr des Königs eben auf 9 oder so. Der beste Film ist halt der Benchmark. Ein Leistungsindex, quasi.


Sofern du das nicht rein auf Fantasy beziehst hast du dann einige großartige Filme nicht gesehen.
Gerade einige "Klassiker" sind dir da (in keiner spezifischen Reihenfolge) ans Herz gelegt:
Citizen Kane
Dr. Seltam oder: Wie ich lernte die Bombe zu lieben.
Der Duft der Frauen
Die Verurteilten


RyzA schrieb:


> Bei IMDb sind es bisher 60% bei 23K Bewertungen: IMDb - Der Herr der Ringe: Die Ringe der Macht
> Zwar auch nicht überwältigend aber fast doppelt so gut. "Rotten Tomatoes" habe ich noch nie für Ernst genommen.


IMDb gehört Amazon. Da wäre ich generell vorsichtig mit den Wertungen von Eigenproduktionen.


----------



## RyzA (2. September 2022)

sterreich schrieb:


> IMDb gehört Amazon. Da wäre ich generell vorsichtig mit den Wertungen von Eigenproduktionen.


Mag sein. Aber "Rotten Tomatoes" die verreissen alles. Wenn man mal mit anderen vergleicht.

Die Google Bewertungen von "Ringe der Macht" sind übrigens bei 67%.
Gehören die auch zu Amazon? Ich glaube noch nicht.



sterreich schrieb:


> Die Verurteilten


Habe ich auch auf Bluray. Top Film! Kaum vorstellbar das diese Geschichte auch von Stephen King ist.
Man kennt ihn ja sonst eher als Horror-Autor.


----------



## Nuallan (2. September 2022)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Der Userscore mit mehreren tausend votes (fast 7000) steht bei gerade mal 34%, was dem Müll auch absolut gerecht wird.


Die Userscore nach ein paar Stunden kommt zustande, weil einige Extremisten schon seit dem ersten Trailer vor nem halben Jahr beschlossen haben die Serie in Grund un Boden zu werten, weil da eine farbige Zwergin mitspielt. Kann man nicht ernst nehmen und sollte man auch nicht.

Wenn genug Leute die Serie gesehen haben und bewerten, wird sich das wesentlich höher einpendeln, und die Wertungen dieser Anti-SJW-Leute werden in der Bedeutungsloskeit verschwinden, wo sie auch hingehören.

Perfekt ist die Serie bis jetzt sicher nicht, aber für dieses Gestalten spielt das inhaltliche sowieso keine Rolle.


sterreich schrieb:


> Sofern du das nicht rein auf Fantasy beziehst hast du dann einige großartige Filme nicht gesehen.
> Gerade einige "Klassiker" sind dir da (in keiner spezifischen Reihenfolge) ans Herz gelegt:
> Citizen Kane
> Dr. Seltam oder: Wie ich lernte die Bombe zu lieben.
> ...


Schon irgendwie "lustig" wie aktuell Dr. Seltsam grad mal wieder ist, was man vor nem Jahr niemals gedacht hätte.


----------



## FKY2000 (2. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Nunja da die Serie
> 
> Bleiben wir mal alle ruhig. Liegt hier nicht ein Missverständnis vor?
> Was ist an "Ok Boomer" nun homophob? Es ist ein nerviger, blöder Spruch, meist verwendet von jungen über ältere, die sich über Probleme der jungen ärgern.
> ...


Du hast mich missverstanden, mein Kommentar bezog sich auf den von Andrej


----------



## Rollora (3. September 2022)

Ben das Ding schrieb:


> Na dann gute Nacht! Lass dir Zeit.


Ich hab keinen Stress  In den letzten 30+ Jahren sind genug Serien fertig gedreht worden mit tatsächlich hoher Wertung und Qualität, die ich noch nicht gesehen habe.
Erst kürzlich die Sopranos begonnen


----------



## Rollora (3. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich auch auf Bluray. Top Film! Kaum vorstellbar das diese Geschichte auch von Stephen King ist.
> Man kennt ihn ja sonst eher als Horror-Autor.


ja da gibts einige Kurzgeschichten von ihm fie gar nicht Horror sind.  Ist nicht Green Mile auch von King?


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ist nicht Green Mile auch von King?


Ja ist er. Bzw basiert wohl auf einer Geschichte von ihm.


----------



## seahawk (3. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wie schon erklärt: 10 von 10 wäre "perfekt". Perfektion ist etwas, wonach wir streben, aber es ist niemals erreichbar. Gäbe es schon etwas "perfektes" müsste man nie wieder etwas danach machen. Du hast also deinen "Perfekten" Abenteuerfilm - dann bräuchte es nie wieder wer versuchen einen noch besseren zu machen. Es ist hoffnungslos.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit wie der Mensch, selbst ein Perfektionist - weiter arbeitet an etwas, um es noch besser zu machen ist, weil er sieht, dass da etwas noch besser gehen würde - und das würde einer Zahl unterhalb der "perfekten" entsprechen.
> Genauso wie 0 von 10 oder 100 (oder irgendeine Zahl soweit unten) heißt, dass man es nicht schlechter machen könnte. Das geht aber in diesem Fall ganz leicht, weshalb die Scores nonsense sind


Das ist nur Deine Interpretation. Eine mit "sehr gut" benotete Arbeit ist auch nicht perfekt, sie hat eben nur sehr wenige Fehler. 10 bedeutet halt, dass es ein sehr guter Film ist, davon kann es aber einige geben.


----------



## Brontomimo (3. September 2022)

Es ist interessant, dass vermeintliche Popkultur mittlerweile regelmässig diskutiert wird, als wäre es die Bundestagswahl. Dabei sticht meines Erachtens die neue Sitte hervor, Kritik grundsätzlich als Hass abzutun. "Warum nicht die anderen Spass haben lassen?!" 
Indes, die meisten grossen Franchises sind nun mal grandios schlecht und kranken an Vetternwirtschaft, billiger Kopiermasche, zu vielen Köchen, Kommerzialisierung und knallharter Politisierung. 
Die einfachste Lösung wäre es vermutlich, einfach mal Neues zu wagen.


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

Brontomimo schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung wäre es vermutlich, einfach mal Neues zu wagen.


Dann wird auch rumgeheult. Man braucht sich ja nur mal das Star Trek Franchise und die Reaktionen darauf angucken.
Bei Star Wars ebenso. Wobei ich die Kritiken teilweise berechtigt finde.


----------



## Rollora (3. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist nur Deine Interpretation. Eine mit "sehr gut" benotete Arbeit ist auch nicht perfekt, sie hat eben nur sehr wenige Fehler. 10 bedeutet halt, dass es ein sehr guter Film ist, davon kann es aber einige geben.


ein Sehr gut bekommt man in Mathe eben ab 90%, nicht nur mit 100.
Danke also für den Notenhinweis, damit hast du dir selbst ein Bein gestellt 


RyzA schrieb:


> Dann wird auch rumgeheult. Man braucht sich ja nur mal das Star Trek Franchise und die Reaktionen darauf angucken.
> Bei Star Wars ebenso. Wobei ich die Kritiken teilweise berechtigt finde.


Weil du Star Trek erwähnst: wenn etwas klar von der originalen Vision abweicht, finde ichs nicht gut.  Dann lieber eine eigenständige Sci-Fi Serie basteln


----------



## seahawk (3. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> ein Sehr gut bekommt man in Mathe eben ab 90%, nicht nur mit 100.
> Danke also für den Notenhinweis, damit hast du dir selbst ein Bein gestellt
> 
> Weil du Star Trek erwähnst: wenn etwas klar von der originalen Vision abweicht, finde ichs nicht gut.  Dann lieber eine eigenständige Sci-Fi Serie basteln


Und 10/10 ist auch nur eine Note.


----------



## Rollora (4. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und 10/10 ist auch nur eine Note.


Ja? in welchem Land?


----------



## Cosmas (4. September 2022)

Tja, wie vorhergesagt, fängt man nun an bei IMDB und RT an negative Reviews zu löschen und auf Amazon Prime wurde die Bewertungsfunktion, als auch die abgegebenen Wertungen einfach mal gleich komplett abgeschaltet und man greift nun wieder die fans an, die nicht klaglos zusehen, wie man auf Tolkiens Werken herumtrampelt...wie vorhersehbar....
ach und danke an Nuallan, der mal wieder bewiesen hat, wie dummdreist durchindoktriniert man sein kann, wenn man berechtigte Kritik und entsprechenden Verriss, mit Rassismus, Extremisten und Anti-SJWs gleichsetzt, die bald dahin verschwinden werden, wo sie hingehören....passt perfekt zu meinen Aussagen und dem was gerade abläuft...pfui, geh weg.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja? in welchem Land?


Ist das relevant? Es ist ein Bewertungssystem. 






						Scale of one to ten - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




10 steht da für außergewöhnlich gute Qualität, aber nicht für Perfektion.


----------



## Rollora (4. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist das relevant? Es ist ein Bewertungssystem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja jetzt wirfst du Dinge durcheinander, Bewertung und Note.
Wenn ich in Mathe 10/10 Punkte erreich heiß das nunmal "perfekt". Richtiger als richtig rechnen samt Rechenweg geht nunmal nicht.

Aber gut, lassen wir das. Aus philosophischer Sicht dürfte es 10/10 nicht geben für einen Film, weil es nichts geben kann was das je übertreffen kann, es bräuchte keinen neuen Film mehr


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2022)

Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass mehr als eine Schüler*in die perfekte Lösung gefunden haben kann.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aus philosophischer Sicht dürfte es 10/10 nicht geben für einen Film, weil es nichts geben kann was das je übertreffen kann, es bräuchte keinen neuen Film mehr


Übertreffen nicht aber genauso gut oder auf "höchstem Niveau" sein.

Meine persönliche Top Ten würde aktuell so aussehen. Von 10/10 Filmen:

1.) Star Wars - Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter
2. ) Herr der Ringe - die Rückkehr des Königs
3.) Aliens - Die Rückkehr
4.) Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung
5.) 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum
6.) Good Fellas
7.) Forrest Gump
8.) Matrix
9.) Braveheart
10.) Gladiator

Da sind sogar noch mehr Filme welche von mir 10/10 bekommen würden.  Eigentlich bräuchte ich dafür eine Top 20.
Aber ist natürlich auch subjekiv. Manche Filme bewerte ich besser als z.B. der IMDb Schnitt.

*Edit:* Aber wenn man es genau nimmt müssten die sich alle den ersten Platz teilen.


----------



## Nuallan (4. September 2022)

Cosmas schrieb:


> ach und danke an Nuallan, der mal wieder bewiesen hat, wie dummdreist durchindoktriniert man sein kann, wenn man berechtigte Kritik und entsprechenden Verriss, mit Rassismus, Extremisten und Anti-SJWs gleichsetzt, die bald dahin verschwinden werden, wo sie hingehören....passt perfekt zu meinen Aussagen und dem was gerade abläuft...pfui, geh weg.


Nix zu danken. Und nein, ich geh nicht weg. Von dir lasse ich mir ganz sicher (!) nichts befehlen. Berechtigte Kritik.. aha.. Ich würde ja sagen mach dich nicht lächerlich, aber dafür ist es wohl zu spät.

Seit dem ersten Trailer vor 6 Monaten kommt aus der rechten Ecke ein Verriss nach dem anderen, obwohl die Serie noch gar nicht lief. Das Netz ist voll  von "Rings of Power wird ein Desaster!"-News und Kommentaren, die alle vor Release geschrieben wurden, und das Netz vergisst nichts. So viel zum Thema "berechtigte Kritik". Ich nenn es gößtenteils eher erbärmliches rumgejammere von abgehängten Loosern. Und genau diese Leute "bewerten" jetzt die Serie. Aber wie gesagt, das wird sich einpendeln.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Naja, deine Wertungen kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, wenn du der Serie eine glatte 0/10 gibst.


Unter dem Vorbehalt, dass es eine Herr-der-Ringe-Serie ist kann ich das wunderbar. Da ist es ganz einfach. Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.
Wenn ich es als generische Fantasy-Serie sehe, dann kommt die andere Wertung zustande, die für mich aber immer noch subjektiv ist.


sterreich schrieb:


> Sofern du das nicht rein auf Fantasy beziehst hast du dann einige großartige Filme nicht gesehen.
> Gerade einige "Klassiker" sind dir da (in keiner spezifischen Reihenfolge) ans Herz gelegt:


Das Blöde an subjektiven Wertungen ist, dass sie nicht objektiv sind und unter anderen Kriterien ablaufen. Da können hochgelobte Filme gerne mal verrissen werden. Gibt genug Leute, die HdR absolut langweilig, unrealistisch und bescheuert finden. Das geht auch bei anderen Streifen.


Brontomimo schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung wäre es vermutlich, einfach mal Neues zu wagen.


*Hust* Dune *Hust*


Nuallan schrieb:


> Seit dem ersten Trailer vor 6 Monaten kommt aus der rechten Ecke ein Verriss nach dem anderen, obwohl die Serie noch gar nicht lief. Das Netz ist voll  von "Rings of Power wird ein Desaster!"-News und Kommentaren, die alle vor Release geschrieben wurden, und das Netz vergisst nichts. So viel zum Thema "berechtigte Kritik". Ich nenn es gößtenteils eher erbärmliches rumgejammere von abgehängten Loosern. Und genau diese Leute "bewerten" jetzt die Serie. Aber wie gesagt, das wird sich einpendeln.


Und genauso kommt aus der Verteidiger-Seite quasi nur, wie toll diverse Darstellung ist und was für böse Rassissten die Kritiker doch alle sind. Ach ja, und paar Leute, die mit reichlich Inszenierung in den Mund gelegte Worte runterpredigen und sich dabei öfters blamieren. Die PR-Schiene lief jedenfalls krachend gegen eine Betonwand und hat einen schon das schlimmste vermuten lassen.

Wenn ich den Kram wirklich fies kritisieren würde, würde ich sowas schreiben: _Die Serie ist eine Mischung aus moderner Politik und Fanservice, welche die Lore nahezu völlig ignoriert und die meiste Zeit über mit Bildgewalt ihre Fehler zu überdecken sucht._
Und bedenkt man das zur Verfügung stehende Quellenmaterial und was man daraus hätte machen können, ist das nicht mal völlig verkehrt. Das zweite Zeitalter ist bei weitem epischer und fantastischer als das dritte.


----------



## Nuallan (5. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und genauso kommt aus der Verteidiger-Seite quasi nur, wie toll diverse Darstellung ist und was für böse Rassissten die Kritiker doch alle sind. Ach ja, und paar Leute, die mit reichlich Inszenierung in den Mund gelegte Worte runterpredigen und sich dabei öfters blamieren. Die PR-Schiene lief jedenfalls krachend gegen eine Betonwand und hat einen schon das schlimmste vermuten lassen.


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen wenn ich sage ich akzeptiere jegliche inhaltliche Kritik, wenn sie gut begründet ist, ganz einfach weil es viele Leute gibt die wesentlich mehr Plan von der Vorlage haben. "Ich mag nicht so viele Schwarze", "Diversity Müll" usw. gehören auf jeden Fall nicht dazu. Und die meisten negativen Reviews fahren genau diese Schiene.

Das die PR aus einer total übertriebenen Brechstangen-Diversity-Kampagne besteht fährt finde ich auch daneben, aber ich bewerte Serien oder Filme nicht nach PR-Interviews. mich juckt auch nicht was die Schauspieler privat treiben. Was zählt ist auf dem Platz, und da hab ich bis jetzt wenig zu meckern.


----------



## Sinusspass (5. September 2022)

Hätte man einen Schwung Haradrim oder sonstige dunkelhäutige Völker eingebracht, wäre das kein großes Problem gewesen. Da hätte niemand etwas gesagt. Problematisch ist es nur, wenn völlig zufällig Charaktere eingebracht werden, deren Aussehen nicht zu ihrer Ethnie passt bzw. wo sich die deutlichen körperlichen Unterschiede nicht einfach so erklären lassen. Und es dann wieder dem Weltenbau widerspricht. Wo solche Unterschiede in der Welt verankert sind, ist das was anderes. Aber in einer Welt, in der verschiedene Völker zum Teil sehr abgeschieden von den anderen leben, machen völlig unterschiedliche Hautfarben oder Gesichtszüge keinen Sinn.
Bei so etwas merkt man eben, dass es nichts weiter als erzwungene Diversität ist. Das geht den Leuten dann aus verschiedenen Gründen auf den Geist.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Hätte man einen Schwung Haradrim oder sonstige dunkelhäutige Völker eingebracht, wäre das kein großes Problem gewesen. Da hätte niemand etwas gesagt. Problematisch ist es nur, wenn völlig zufällig Charaktere eingebracht werden, deren Aussehen nicht zu ihrer Ethnie passt


Basierend auf welchen ethnischen Merkmalen?  Tolkien schreibt an keiner Stelle, welche Pigmentierungen bei Elben und Hobbits vorkommen oder ausgeschlossen sind. Nur die Vanyar als kleinstes (!) der drei Elbenvölker werden ausdrücklich als hellhäutig beschreiben, was implizit bedeutet, dass die anderen Elbenvölker dunklere Hauttöne haben müssen - bis wohin, wird nirgends eingegrenzt.

Wenn, dann müsstest du bemängeln, dass viele Elben in den Filmen und der Serie _deutlich_ zu kurz geraten sind, die müssten schließlich alle mindestens (!) Gardemaß haben.
Ich übertreibe mal eben gnadenlos: Orlando Bloom war als Legolas mit seinen 180 Zentimetern Körperhöhe schon hart an der Untergrenze, Will Smith mit 188 cm Körpergröße hätte schon besser gepasst und Dennis Rodman wäre mit 201 cm Körperhöhe geradezu ideal gewesen. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bei so etwas merkt man eben, dass es nichts weiter als erzwungene Diversität ist. Das geht den Leuten dann aus verschiedenen Gründen auf den Geist.


Das beweist eher, dass in früheren Interpretationen eine Darstellung erzwungen wurde, der jegliche Legitimation durch die Vorlage fehlt.

Diversität ist da also sogar sinnvoll, weil es die Chance erhöht, dass _jeder_ Zuschauer bei einigen Vertretern der dargestellten fiktionalen  Spezies und in Absenz spezifischer Beschreibung seine ganz persönliche Vorstellung erfüllt sieht - und nicht nur du, ich oder jede andere beliebige Person.

Ansonsten könnte ja ein farbiges Publikum ebenso gut behaupten, dass einfach alle Spezies und Personen, die laut Beschreibung nicht dem kaukasischen Typ entsprechen, gründsätzlich als Farbige dargestellt werden müssten. Das verlangt jedoch niemand. Eine Auswahl an Typen ist der logische gemeinsame Nenner, auch wenn es deinen Sehgewohnheiten widespricht - diese sind schlicht und ergeifend nicht maßgeblich.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Tolkien schreibt an keiner Stelle, welche Pigmentierungen bei Elben und Hobbits vorkommen oder ausgeschlossen sind.


Über die Noldor schrieb er "sie waren hochgewachsen, hellhäutig und grauäugig, doch ihre Locken waren dunkel, außer im goldenen Hause Finarfins; und ihre Stimmen hatten mehr Melodie als jede menschliche die nun gehört wird"


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur die Vanyar als kleinstes (!) der drei Elbenvölker werden ausdrücklich als hellhäutig


Die Vanyar waren nur insgesamt das hellste Volk. Sie hatten die hellste Haut und waren ausschließlich hellhaarig. Bei den Hautfarben sind die Beschreibungen ziemlich eindeutig.
Alle drei Völker der Eldar sind hellhäutig. Nur unter den Avari könnte es möglicherweise dunkelhäutige Völker geben.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn, dann müsstest du bemängeln, dass viele Elben in den Filmen und der Serie _deutlich_ zu kurz geraten sind, die müssten schließlich alle mindestens (!) Gardemaß haben.


Darüber kann man wohl streiten. Es wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt gewesen, wenn die Elben ein Stück größer dargestellt wären.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Das beweist eher, dass in früheren Interpretationen eine Darstellung erzwungen wurde, der jegliche Legitimation durch die Vorlage fehlt.


Wohl eher, dass frühere Interpretationen weniger falsch gemacht haben. Und dass sie nicht eine jahrtausendealte Elbenfürstin mit gewaltiger magischer Stärke, ihren eigenen Reich und ihrer eigenen Familie als zickige Kriegerin dargestellt haben, was nur einer der vielen Fehler ist.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Diversität ist da also sogar sinnvoll, weil es die Chance erhöht, dass _jeder_ Zuschauer bei einigen Vertretern der dargestellten fiktionalen  Spezies und in Absenz spezifischer Beschreibung seine ganz persönliche Vorstellung erfüllt sieht


Warum muss heute jede Figur so aussehen, dass sich irgendjemand durch deren Aussehen statt durch den Chararkter repräsentiert fühlen muss?


Mahoy schrieb:


> die laut Beschreibung nicht dem kaukasischen Typ entsprechen


Damit rennt man in Tolkiens Legendarium leider gegen eine Wand, weil dem Mann beim Weltenbau etwas langweilig war und er in zig Notizen und Briefen alles Mögliche beschrieben hat, woraus dann nachher ein gutes Dutzend Zusatzwerke wurden. Spielraum für andere Darstellungen gibt es nicht viel.
Betrachtet man seinen Hintergrund, seine Weltanschauung, seine Zielgruppe und seine Inspirationsquellen für das Legendarium, erledigt sich das komplett, überhaupt darüber zu diskutieren. 
Nur weil Herr der Ringe das Fantasy-Genre begründet hat und dadurch die Welt Arda extrem populär wurde, muss sich jetzt nicht jeder unbedingt in einem Charakter rein äußerlich repräsentiert fühlen. Es gibt auch Werke dunkelhäutiger Autoren mit (nahezu) ausschließlich dunkelhäutigem Cast, nur wird sowas nie umgesetzt und ist bei uns nicht populär. Statt bei den Autoren mal (unter entsprechenden Qualitätsansprüchen) ethnisch eben nicht europäische Werke heranzunehmen, nimmt man lieber fertige Werke mit bestimmter Lore, weil diese mit ihrem Namen Geld abwerfen, ändert alles so ab, wie es einem und dem aktuellen Zeitgeist passt und denkt dann, dass Fans, die sich intensiv damit beschäftigt haben, das einfach so hinnehmen. Und wenn sie es mit Verweis auf das Quellenmaterial nicht tun und zugegeben öfters auch nicht gerade geistreich formulieren, tut man das als Rassissmus und Ausgrenzung ab.

Nu ja, dunkelhäutige Eldar sind genauso unrealistisch wie dass Earendil Ancalagon mit einem Blaster aus Star Wars runtergeschossen hätte. Das ist genauso ein Blödsinn. Beides steht nicht explizit drin. Es steht nicht dran, dass es explizit keine dunkelhäutigen Eldar gibt (wie es unter den Avari aussieht, ist eine andere Sache). Es steht aber auch nicht nicht drin, dass Earendil Ancalagon mit einer silamrilbetriebenen Laserkanone abgeschossen hat. 

Wenn wir jetzt detailliert alle Punkte durchgehen wollen, schlage ich vor, dass wir das auf PN verlangern.


----------

